# Firearm 3D Printing General



## Distant Stare (Aug 10, 2019)

*What is 3D Printing?*

3D printing is a method of additive manufacturing. On the hobby level, using machines that range in price from 90 to 1000 dollars, this is accomplished by laying down hundreds of layers of plastic or resin. These layers culminate in a 3D object.









						3D Printing TimeLapse episode 8 (Prusa Mk3 octolapse)
					

A compilation of timelapses of the prusa mk3 in action using octolapse and octoprint. In this compilation there are some less then ideal timelapses that stil...




					www.youtube.com
				




*What can I 3D print?*

Anything really; AR-15 receivers, flower pots, grenades, auto-sears, phone cases, towel hooks, prototype parts, more 3D printers.

3D printing has more capabilities than most other manufacturing processes. You can create complex, hollow, intricate, large, or small objects in just a few hours with minimal work. If you would like to look at things to 3D print, browse these mainstream sites: Thingiverse is like the AppStore of 3D objects. Everything there is free and there are millions of objects. MyMiniFacotry is much more carefully moderated and there are high end models for free and sale.









						Thingiverse - Digital Designs for Physical Objects
					

Thingiverse is a universe of things. Download our files and build them with your lasercutter, 3D printer, or CNC.




					www.thingiverse.com
				








						3D Print Files & Models for 3D Printing, Guaranteed | MyMiniFactory
					

3D print files & models to download and print now. Guaranteed 100% printable. The leading community of makers and designers who love 3D printing.




					www.myminifactory.com
				




*Can I buy a 3D Printer? *

As of now, yes. In 30 years when they are banned, no. I have had numorous printers and the printer I recommend is the original Prusa: It always works and is perfect for beginners who are not experienced.  They are about 500 to 700 dollars on ebay.






						PrusaPrinters
					






					www.prusaprinters.org
				




The Ender 3 is a cheap chinese printer that works well, but somethings break. This is my go-to printer at the moment. You can get it for 160 sometimes, and also purchase extra parts for another 20 dollars.









						Ender 3 | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for Ender 3. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.com
				




If you are going to buy an Ender 3, also buy a all metal extruder kit, extra bowden tubes, and a few nozzles. All together this will cost you about 200 dollars.

*3D Printed Firearms?*

Yes!








						FOSSCAD: 100% DIY Glock 17 Frame - 3D-Printed Frame and DIY Rails - TRAILER
					

This is the result of several months of experimentation in order to have a Glock platform that the community can base builds around. Designed by FreeMenDontA...




					www.youtube.com
				











						3D Printed Bump Stock... Will It Work?
					

A brief explanation of how bump stocks work, the ban that is going into effect on March 26, 2019, and a test to see if 3D printed bump stocks really work. My...




					www.youtube.com
				











						3D Printed AR-15 Test Fire!!
					

UPDATE: Just to be clear, this is NOT entirely 3d printed! Only the lower receiver and the stock are plastic. The rest of it is REAL METAL. The barrel is cer...




					www.youtube.com
				




A few years ago, an hero named Cody Wilson helped to develop and spread files to print a simple pistol. It was shitty, broke often, and it caused a massive tantrum in the intelligence and liberal media community. As a result he was glow niggered and a buch of bullshit sexual assault alligations were manufactured to get rid of him. An exceptional individual made a video about this:









						Al Capone & Cody Wilson - Midnight Mad
					

See where we're at if things go dark. https://madattheinternet.com/ Kiwi Farms Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSb5Oa-441qvbyLknCcuLKg Streaming ch...




					www.youtube.com
				




Since then, the open source community has developed the hell out of 3D printed guns. Now you can print entire Glock receivers, AR-15 receivers, M16 lowers, trigger cranks, and suppressors. These files are available on the pirate bay under FOSSCAD.






						The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient bittorrent site
					

Search for and download any torrent from the pirate bay using search query FOSSCAD. Direct download via magnet link.



					pirateproxy.ch
				




*How Much Does it Cost?*

1 Kg of 3D printer "filament" (2.2 pounds for uneducated faggots) costs between 15 and 30 dollars. PLA filament is the most common and is easy to print. ABS and PETG are harder to print, they "warp" and "crack", but are tougher. You can buy everything on ebay.

It is now cheaper to print a gun than buy one. An AR-15 receiver costs a 5 dollars to make in under 8 hours. The parts kit is 300 dollars. A whole AR-15 new will cost 500 or so.









						PSA 10.5" 5.56 NATO 1/7 Nitride Classic Shockwave Pistol Kit, Black - 5165449715
					

Barrel: Nitride treated chrome-moly barrel. Chambered in 5.56 NATO, with a 1:7 twist, M4 barrel extension, and a carbine-length gas system. Barrel is is finished off with a classic black carbine-lengt




					palmettostatearmory.com
				




*How Can I Design 3D Objects?*

Beginners: https://www.tinkercad.com
Expirenced: Fusion 360, Autocad
Idiots: Sketch-up

*Where Can I learn More? *









						Maker's Muse
					

On Maker's Muse we aim to Empower Creativity through Technology. 3D Design and Printing Tutorials, Reviews and Projects. Got a question? Check out our FAQ - ...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Thomas Sanladerer
					

Everything about 3D Printing and Making! Build guides, tutorials, tips and reviews around the new generation of consumer and prosumer 3D printers (and more)!...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Creality Ender 3 Full Review - Best $200 3D Printer!
					

This is my review of the new Creality Ender 3 3D printer. It's a $200 pre-assembled kit that arrives with everything you need to get started. The assembly wi...




					www.youtube.com
				




*Live Free or Die*

This is not a endorsement of violence, please print responsibility.








						Join United with Israel!
					

Join the world's largest pro-Israel community with over 4 million members! By sharing biblical, historical and modern perspectives, we promote worldwide unity with the People, Country and Land of Israel. Join here --> http://unitedwithisrael.org




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## The best and greatest (Aug 10, 2019)

To my knowledge you can't print guns with filament. You can make certain parts, notably the outer casings, but I'd think you would want most of the inner workings to be cast/machined metal.

Edit: Nevermind posted before I saw the actual content.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 10, 2019)

Guns are for soyboys and betas who need guns to defend themselves due to their weak arms. Don't @ me.


----------



## break these cuffs (Aug 10, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Guns are for soyboys and betas who need guns to defend themselves due to their weak arms. Don't @ me.


Actual video of Ron /pol/ shooting an AR.


----------



## Distant Stare (Aug 10, 2019)

better version of that meme


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Aug 10, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> To my knowledge you can't print guns with filament. You can make certain parts, notably the outer casings, but I'd think you would want most of the inner workings to be cast/machined metal.


It's entirely dependent on the pressures involved and how the gun is put together.
Generally any surface meant to assist in containing pressure(bolt, slide, upper receiver) will need at least some metal, preferably steel, to prevent it from grenading. For a .22 it almost doesn't matter - there are examples with absolutely everything printed from springs to the barrel, though a brake line will serve as a decent liner albeit with hotdog-through-hallway tendencies.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 10, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> Actual video of Ron /pol/ shooting an AR.





Distant Stare said:


> better version of that meme


Bro stop posting videos of yourselves.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 10, 2019)

just print a nuke lmao


----------



## Distant Stare (Aug 10, 2019)

Attaching files to see if they can be hosted here


----------



## JM 590 (Aug 10, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Guns are for soyboys and betas who need guns to defend themselves due to their weak arms. Don't @ me.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 4, 2019)

>Unabomber avatar
>talking about 3d printing anything
DISGUSTING


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Sep 4, 2019)

Currently I'd just suggest following Philip Luty's design if you want to step outside the law. He machined his own SMG in Britain.  http://www.thehomegunsmith.com/ 

Similar designs are used in Palestinian Carlos. Once 3D printing technology improves it may be a different story.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 8, 2019)

some more files


----------



## polonium (Sep 8, 2019)

Can you 3D print a good thread? Apparently not.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 3, 2019)

IVanTheTroll has posted evidence of a 3d printed drop-in auto sear. This is what converts an AR-15 to a machine gun (with a few other small modifications). He has put 200 rounds through it without issue. 

To my knowledge this is first 3d printed automatic rifle. We will expect to see a lot more after this now that it has been proven to be possible. Every part to make this machine gun can be purchased online or 3d printed without any legal loop holes or loiscences in teh US. 






						/k/ - 3D printable autosear developed - Weapons - 4chan
					

3D printable autosear developed - "/k/ - Weapons" is 4chan's imageboard for discussing all types of weaponry, from military tanks to guns and knives.




					boards.4channel.org
				






			https://ivanthetroll.keybase.pub/printable.html


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 4, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> I would love to see someone try to fire any gun with an ABS or PLA  barrel and/or bolt ...
> * grabs popcorn *



The barrel its self is not 3d printed, but the template used to electrochemicaly machine it is. I dont think anyone has made a bolt yet


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Oct 5, 2019)

I don’t think a plastic 3D printed bolt would work too well because of the lower mass and pressures on the bolt face. There’s a way to 3D print metal components, but it’s still expensive and requires heat treating almost like sintered metal. Not impossible, but somewhat impractical right now. 

An AR15 build can run around 450 bucks if you buy a stripped lower and a build kit with an assembled upper from Palmetto State Armory. Add about 200 - 300 dollars for tooling and jigs to mill out an 80% lower, you have a reliable and repeatable setup without worrying about plastic bits and shrapnel. My local gun shop sells forged 80% AR lowers around 50 dollars each so it’s not expensive.

I’m not trying to minimize what Cody Wilson has done and I completely agree with his philosophy. I also like the hobby factor and pushing material limits with this technology. Sorry for the scatter brained post, just a phonefag putting down his 2 cents.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 5, 2019)

I agree with you. Right now 80% ARs and kits ar ethey way to go. However, there is no way that this is going to be the norm. Once some major crime is committed with a 80% they will be banned or regulated more heavily. All they will have to do is "reinterpret" 'readily convertible' in the laws.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Oct 5, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> IVanTheTroll has posted evidence of a 3d printed drop-in auto sear. This is what converts an AR-15 to a machine gun (with a few other small modifications). He has put 200 rounds through it without issue.



A lightning link is like, remedial level machine work. You can make one with nothing but a hand file and a vice. Why would you 3d print this shit unless you were some fat American allergic to doing any work with your hands


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Oct 5, 2019)

California has already put some registration restrictions on any 80% builds. They have/had a bill proposing restrictions on ALL firearm parts and components, trigger, bolt, hand guards, even grips. Not sure if it has died or mothballed until the next tragedy.

An decent old milling machine or some of the new Chinese milling machines like Jet or Grizzly aren’t bad and affordable options to secure the availability of manufacturing a firearm. Blueprints are easy to get free for an AR as well.

These machines mixed with basic knowledge and skills with available raw materials will always be a thorn in the side of our governments, like these digital formats evolving disruptive technologies pushing the glad-hands over the edge.


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 5, 2019)

What's even funnier is this is nothing new, you can literally go to a hardware store and for less than a fraction of a high point can make a legal single shot shotgun. All this does is make it easier for even the most mechanically challenged to crank out a weapon.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 5, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> A lightning link is like, remedial level machine work. You can make one with nothing but a hand file and a vice. Why would you 3d print this shit unless you were some fat American allergic to doing any work with your hands



The internal modifications needed to make a lightning-link workable are classified as a machine gun US law, meaning that you can not just hide a lightning-link in a hole in the backyard and keep your rifle by your bed stand. A drop in auto-sear is the only part that would be considered a machine gun, meaning you can keep your rifle legal, well "not having" an auto-sear. 

3D printing is easier that machining something from metal. Anyone can do it. It is more open to the public than buying a 3000 dollar mill.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Oct 5, 2019)

Milling machines that will suffice  are very affordable nowadays. Just take it easy to minimize chatter, you’ll be fine. I’ve built a forged 80% lower with a jig and a wood router, so one of these budget machines would do very well. Here’s an affordable Grizzly 3/4hp 110v mill https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-4-x-16-3-4-HP-Mini-Milling-Machine/G8689


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Oct 5, 2019)

Putting this here because I’m criticizing the fact it’s drawn on a some type of software and not by hand like a real man would. Also pay attention to the footer in the blueprint for revisions and tolerances, for those who are not used to blueprints or drafts (whatever they’re called these days.) This is not illegal in the US and I found this draft free on the internet. Hopefully the upload works


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 5, 2019)

Offen Ded Tardreee said:


> Milling machines that will suffice  are very affordable nowadays. Just take it easy to minimize chatter, you’ll be fine. I’ve built a forged 80% lower with a jig and a wood router, so one of these budget machines would do very well. Here’s an affordable Grizzly 3/4hp 110v mill https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-4-x-16-3-4-HP-Mini-Milling-Machine/G8689



I am looking to buy one in a few years. Thanks. I think that I would want one that I can hook up to my computer. Maybe I will build a 5-axis CNC to do parts for me. 

Just looking at those blueprints I can see all the ways people can mess it up. 3D Printing has the potential to become idiot proof. You dont need to be an experienced machinist to 3d print a gun. One day maybe you could press a button on a 1000 dollar printer and come back to a full rifle. 






						OneClickMetal – Affordable 3D Metal Printing
					






					oneclickmetal.com
				




One click metal is getting close. They are making somewhat affordable laser sintering machines.


----------



## millais (Oct 6, 2019)

It's all well and good that you can machine and print parts, but what happens if they start controlling sales of powder and primer so you can't even make use of your reloading bench?


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 7, 2019)

millais said:


> It's all well and good that you can machine and print parts, but what happens if they start controlling sales of powder and primer so you can't even make use of your reloading bench?



At that point liberty has been fucked for years, we are flooded with North African immigrants, and I only pray for a global nuclear holocaust. 

Ideally you can make primer from lead, nitric acid, ethanol, and a few other things. Then again if you are making primer, why not just make regular C4. Blowing up rail roads, power transformers, and optical fiber lines will do more to stop a government than guns will (in civilization with the brave new world expansion pack).


----------



## byuu (Oct 7, 2019)

Offen Ded Tardreee said:


> This is not illegal in the US and I found this draft free on the internet. Hopefully the upload works


USA has some pretty retarded weapons export laws though.
It could be illegal to serve them to non-US users. Something like that happened with the Liberator.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 7, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> USA has some pretty exceptional weapons export laws though.
> It could be illegal to serve them to non-US users. Something like that happened with the Liberator.



Errverlords problem. lmao if Josh is dragged kicking and screaming out of his Ukrainian fox hole  for "distributing weapons of mass desctruction" or some bs like that


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Oct 7, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> It could be illegal to serve them to non-US users.


That’s why we use incognito mode, then toss cookies


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 8, 2019)

Jet Suit Head Tracking Shoulder Turret
					

Check out my Top Sci-Fi Projects playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpwJoq86vov_Gygw6jZDQlICER1UycOwA The jet suit guys from Gravity asked me i...




					www.youtube.com
				




This is not going to end well. Some day someone evil is going to misuse this technology, or someone will just use it period. When that happens this sort of open source technology will be banned. 



Distant Stare said:


> View attachment 933701
> 
> To ban 3d printed weapons and weapon platforms almost all internet traffic is going to be heavily moderated and torrenting will be stopped in some way. One day technical knowledge will be regulated as well. Have fun filling out the paperwork for your programming textbook after completing your mandatory background check for purchasing 3d modeling software.
> 
> ...


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 16, 2019)

Just a little P90 inspired 1022

It uses mostly M6 bolts and threaded inserts. Printing cost is 20 dollars (if using Amazon PETG). The barrel, magazine, bolt, and trigger group can be purchased off ebay for may 200 total.

The stock and fore-grip have spaces for storing batteries and an arduino. This could be used for DIY smart optics, lasers, cameras, lights, or fire controllers.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 17, 2019)

@Distant Stare i always hear people talk about 3D printed firearms, why never explosives? DIY landmines would be interesting


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 17, 2019)

Oban Kamz said:


> @Distant Stare i always hear people talk about 3D printed firearms, why never explosives? DIY landmines would be interesting


Boms are easy to make without plastic. Just get some pipes together and add an energetic material


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 17, 2019)

Reminder that Ghost Gunner is alive. I was recently contacted by customer service and their build schedule is now @ 3weeks from deposit.








						Ghost Gunner
					






					ghostgunner.net
				



Anyone have any experience with this? I REALLY want to try it out, but have zero millwork experience.
Also, how the fuck do you order one without getting on every watchlist from the ATF to the SPLC ?
I was thinking about a personal pickup, but you know there is a Flowers By Irene van permanently 'delivering' across the street.
Dead dropping a $2000 item is a risk I ain't willing to take...


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 17, 2019)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Reminder that Ghost Gunner is alive. I was recently contacted by customer service and their build schedule is now @ 3weeks from deposit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pay me a 10% fee and I will ship it for you. I am already on watch lists so I dont give a fuck. I have done nothing illegal or immoral so why should I care if I end up on one more. pm if you are interested


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 25, 2019)

Cant wait to see more about that guy making a printed 50 cal


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 26, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> View attachment 985611


Glad to see you are still alive.
Canary leaves = I leave.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 26, 2019)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Glad to see you are still alive.
> Canary leaves = I leave.



*Crab Rave plays In Background*

Not ready to go inna woods just yet






The German Synagogue shooter used some parts 3d printed parts on his shitty gun. He used PLA plastic, which is very weak and brittle. A much better choice would have been PETG. It can be printed on most cheap printers and does not shrink like ABS. These guns did not work, likely because he did not have a place  to fire and tune them in. 

I wonder what printer he had. My bet is a Ender 3, tevo, or Anet A8. He must have also had a home milling machine. He said that his barrel was rifled, which could have been done with a 3d printed jig and electrochemical cell.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 26, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> *Crab Rave plays In Background*
> 
> Not ready to go inna woods just yet
> 
> ...



I'm a glass-filled ABS kinda guy for strength. Never tried PETG. Personally, I've never made anything beyond simple mechanical items on a 3d printer.
I agree that The Liberator might work, anything more complex is doubtful...

Any updates on Cody and his setup-sting ?


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 26, 2019)

Orange Rhymer said:


> I'm a glass-filled ABS kinda guy for strength. Never tried PETG. Personally, I've never made anything beyond simple mechanical items on a 3d printer.
> I agree that The Liberator might work, anything more complex is doubtful...
> 
> Any updates on Cody and his setup-sting ?



Lol Cody is gone man. F
Ivan has taken over

I have never tried glasss-filled ABS. What do you need to print it. I use to print exclusively ABS until I got into PETG. The quality is much better. I recommend HatchBox or Overture






						Amazon.com: Raptor Black UP4883 Bedliner 13.02 Oz 2K Aerosol, 7d-3 Cubic_Meters: Automotive
					

Buy Raptor Black UP4883 Bedliner 13.02 Oz 2K Aerosol, 7d-3 Cubic_Meters: Automotive - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




I was thinking you could spray parts in this to help increase durability.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 26, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> Lol Cody is gone man. F
> Ivan has taken over
> 
> I have never tried glasss-filled ABS. What do you need to print it. I use to print exclusively ABS until I got into PETG. The quality is much better. I recommend HatchBox or Overture
> ...


Glass needs higher temps, but I never used anything fancy. Now there is carbon-filled, even Bucky-filled filament. That shit might be a turning-point for all FDM printing.

Good call on the spray - I will check it out.
There is a company that is redefining small arms - can't remember the fucking name. Replacing the metal in most 'guns' with plastics and ceramics. They use copper heatsinks on magazines and are using caseless ammo. Goddamn I wish I worked there...


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 26, 2019)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Glass needs higher temps, but I never used anything fancy. Now there is carbon-filled, even Bucky-filled filament. That shit might be a turning-point for all FDM printing.
> 
> Good call on the spray - I will check it out.
> There is a company that is redefining small arms - can't remember the fucking name. Replacing the metal in most 'guns' with plastics and ceramics. They use copper heatsinks on magazines and are using caseless ammo. Goddamn I wish I worked there...



I am excited about case-less ammo, and even plastic cartridges. They will really change the game if they can solve problems like heat management, cracking, and durability. There is a kid on YouTube who made working 3d printed shotgun shells.









						3D printed Shotgun Shells - ALMOST too Dangerous
					

Michael,  who has made us some 3d printed slugs before wanted to try his hand at making some shells.   He made three types,  a 50 cal version,  a 20 ga. vers...




					www.youtube.com
				




I have work on bucky balls and I can not think of any advantages in putting them in filament. The only thing I can think of is cross linking them in the polymer. I think that a better idea would be a polymer that chemically changes when extruded under heat so that it cures and sets.

Carbon-fiber is sort of a meme at this point. It can actually make some filaments weaker by reducing layer adhesion. That being said, continuous carbon fiber PC is almost as rigid as aluminium,but not as strong. I have seen it before and could not break it with my hands. The prints that can make continuous carbon-fiber prints are like 10K I think.

I think that resin printers are the future if they can
A) Increase build volume for 8x8x8
B) Use safer resins
C) Come down to 200-500 dollars in price for that build volume

Laser sinterig will likely remain expensive due to how complex the systems are, their need for inert gas, and the price of lasers.

I have this problem where I want to connect the trigger in the front to the old trigger in to back to make this 1022 a bullpup. I was thinking of using something like a brake line or some similar linkage. Another idea was using a coat hanger.


----------



## An Account (Oct 26, 2019)

If you want to rifle barrels at home, I'd look into rifling buttons. You can find them on Amazon (kek) for like, $50. I haven't tried it myself (yet) but the general idea seems pretty simple. You just push a tungsten-carbide button that's shaped like a bullet through the bore and it cuts rifling into it. 

I'll need to do more research but it seems promising.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 26, 2019)

An Account said:


> If you want to rifle barrels at home, I'd look into rifling buttons. You can find them on Amazon (kek) for like, $50. I haven't tried it myself (yet) but the general idea seems pretty simple. You just push a tungsten-carbide button that's shaped like a bullet through the bore and it cuts rifling into it.
> 
> I'll need to do more research but it seems promising.



"How do you do fellow gun enthusiast. Why yes, I do to like the Saint Brenton. Why don't you tell me about your plans to repel the invaders UwU"


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 26, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> I am excited about case-less ammo, and even plastic cartridges. They will really change the game if they can solve problems like heat management, cracking, and durability. There is a kid on YouTube who made working 3d printed shotgun shells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 'bingo' moment for bucky composites will be when buckytubes can be formed co-linear with the filament path. nesting tubes would be awesome as well. Until then, the addition of bucky balls is no better than glass-filled. A little more strength, but essentially just adding 'crushed rock to the concrete'.
Resin printers are cool. Every WH40k fan wants one, lel. The precision (and colors!) are nice- but I think the shear strength is poor (not like FDM is better). Lots of potential health hazards too.

Ever think about Stereolithography? When I would order prototypes, SLA was my go-to tech. The resin types are limited, but they must be improved now.


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Oct 26, 2019)

But you can't print love.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 26, 2019)

Orange Rhymer said:


> The 'bingo' moment for bucky composites will be when buckytubes can be formed co-linear with the filament path. nesting tubes would be awesome as well. Until then, the addition of bucky balls is no better than glass-filled. A little more strength, but essentially just adding 'crushed rock to the concrete'.
> Resin printers are cool. Every WH40k fan wants one, lel. The precision (and colors!) are nice- but I think the shear strength is poor (not like FDM is better). Lots of potential health hazards too.
> 
> Ever think about Stereolithography? When I would order prototypes, SLA was my go-to tech. The resin types are limited, but they must be improved now.



Lego threatened to sue Thingiverse if they did not remove everything lego created, even fan made designs. Thingiverse being staffed with liberal weak willed over-socialized soy boys did just that. Nice to see a precedent being set that big corporations can shut us down (((*US ANTHEM PLAYS*)))

I would not be surprised if in the next few years we get some Orwellian copy right laws relating to 3D printing to stop people from say printing War Hammer Figures.

SLA is nice. I have not used it personally. It is still expensive 



Mushroom Soup said:


> But you can't print love.



Absolutely you can









						Gally - Battle Angel Alita by Techtek
					

GALLY - BATTLE ANGEL ALITA Made her 2 years ago and finally sharing it with you, just before the release of the movie, please show me your print and painted model, in return.




					www.thingiverse.com
				











						Alita Battle Angel by Silverback88
					

Ported model, nuff said.




					www.thingiverse.com
				




Absolute waifu 








						Alita Battle Angel - Kiss Scene Blu-ray
					

Alita : Battle Angel (2019) ===================== #Alitabattleangel #Alita #Kiss #Scene Movie Info : https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0437086/ Buy It On Blu-ray ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 26, 2019)

Mushroom Soup said:


> But you can't print love.


there are printable 'marital aids' on various sites...

"When a mommy and a daddy love each other very much, and they have a 3d printer..."

I can imagine the emergency room hilarity if the temp and the cure times aren't respected...


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 26, 2019)

Orange Rhymer said:


> there are printable 'marital aids' on various sites...
> 
> "When a mommy and a daddy love each other very much, and they have a 3d printer..."
> 
> I can imagine the emergency room hilarity if the temp and the cure times aren't respected...



Absolutely degenerate


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Oct 26, 2019)

Orange Rhymer said:


> there are printable 'marital aids' on various sites...
> 
> "When a mommy and a daddy love each other very much, and they have a 3d printer..."
> 
> I can imagine the emergency room hilarity if the temp and the cure times aren't respected...


Don't stick your dick in hard plastic.


----------



## Distant Stare (Nov 17, 2019)

✡ A coincidence I am sure. ✡ 

Make sure to download and distribute this wonderful bottle opener schematic online to all your friends before it can be sho'ah-ed. Special thanks to Deterrence Dispensed and IvanTheTroll.

Special love  to Israel


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

Drop In Full Auto Sear a/k/a impending federal chimpout I am late make fun of me, there's a link to it in the link though. I'm not click that shit tbh. It's apparently more of a lightning-link type device than a DIAS, a la the coathanger thing, but still. Not that anyone should be shocked.


----------



## Distant Stare (Nov 17, 2019)

Spooky Bones said:


> Drop In Full Auto Sear a/k/a impending federal chimpout I am late make fun of me



Its almost happening








						/pol/ Happening theme (reupload)
					

Sorry for the broadcast interruption... it's still happening... It's always happening... (more or less just a reupload of the original version)




					www.youtube.com
				




Get your printer and stockpile all the designs you can on a USB stick before it is shut down


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> Get your printer and stockpile all the designs you can on a USB stick


I've actually thought of making a bunch of USB sticks with a bunch of designs and selling them on armslist or I am pretty sure that my local gun store (run by a crazy Qfag) would sell them at the counter for twenty bucks or something. As far as I understand things, this is supposed to be legal on 1A grounds (wasn't DD going to do this even if they were kicked off the Internet?) but I'm not really interested in a lengthy legal case and potential federal permaban. I don't have a 3D printer and probably 99% of the people who would buy it wouldn't be buying it to actually use but just to present a middle finger to the government. People love that shit though.

As for the the "DIAS" doing the rounds right now is apparently more of a lightning-link but still I'm pretty sure a proper DIAS would be entirely doable.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 17, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> View attachment 1013705View attachment 1013706
> 
> ✡ A coincidence I am sure. ✡
> 
> ...


Every. Damn. Time.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Dec 7, 2019)

A: Maybe this should be condensed with the mega rad gun thread, as there is a lot of overlap.
B: Does null care if we host 3d files? I figured he might not want to deal with that headache ontop of everything else
C:Join the keybase faggots
D: There is always the FGC and Liberator 12k being made by based Spic Jeff R.
E: https://twitter.com/gunpolicy/status/1203154804400250880


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 8, 2019)

Spooky Bones said:


> I've actually thought of making a bunch of USB sticks with a bunch of designs and selling them on armslist or I am pretty sure that my local gun store (run by a crazy Qfag) would sell them at the counter for twenty bucks or something. As far as I understand things, this is supposed to be legal on 1A grounds (wasn't DD going to do this even if they were kicked off the Internet?) but I'm not really interested in a lengthy legal case and potential federal permaban. I don't have a 3D printer and probably 99% of the people who would buy it wouldn't be buying it to actually use but just to present a middle finger to the government. People love that shit though.
> 
> As for the the "DIAS" doing the rounds right now is apparently more of a lightning-link but still I'm pretty sure a proper DIAS would be entirely doable.


There's no reason to do it yourself. The information is out there. Attempts to restrict it _should_ be challenged.. but what's wrong with letting the people who sell fake Hitler Youth daggers at gun shows do it for you? They should have made a good stack of money by now to defend themselves.

OTOH, definitely teach Qtards how to download torrents and put them on USBs. They deserve it


----------



## Distant Stare (Dec 8, 2019)

Pop-Tart said:


> B: Does null care if we host 3d files? I figured he might not want to deal with that headache ontop of everything else



I have our dear erverlords blessing



3119967d0c said:


> There's no reason to do it yourself. The information is out there. Attempts to restrict it _should_ be challenged.. but what's wrong with letting the people who sell fake Hitler Youth daggers at gun shows do it for you? They should have made a good stack of money by now to defend themselves.
> 
> OTOH, definitely teach Qtards how to download torrents and put them on USBs. They deserve it



I am skeptical of it because there are rulings from activist judges that make selling 3d-printer gun plans illegal and I dont want to land my ass in federal prison.

New FOSSCAD v4.8 files are up (attached below)

Also requesting that @Null allow .igs and .sldrt to be uploaded to the site. Most of the fully  automatic stuff is in that format.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jan 8, 2020)

Gunny McGunsmith
					






					www.youtube.com
				




This channel does a good job presenting how to do everything. Subscribe to them


----------



## Distant Stare (Jan 12, 2020)

Just wanted to post a 3d printing lol cow 

He started his decline talking about Jordan peterson (on a 3d printing channel) 






He started going after Prusa (a major innovator in the community) 






But dont worry, he spent like 500 dollars upgrading his 180 dollar Ender 3 to be, "better than a Prusa MK2". 






He also whines about other people making better videos than he does


----------



## Distant Stare (Jan 26, 2020)

I have not seen the original files yet. Here is the link 





						PG22 Maverick Revolver – How I Built my own 3D Printed Gun Design – Pilot Hobbies & Electronics
					






					www.pilothobbies.com


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 15, 2020)

Some updates:
Ghost Gunner 3 coming soon(tm)

AR-15
AR-308
AR-9
AR-45
Polymer80
1911
Also I found a neat archive on lbry.tv








						Deterrence Dispensed
					

We at Det_Disp work to spread technical information about the defense articles we care about.




					lbry.tv


----------



## Marvin (Jun 18, 2020)

I've got a glock 17 frame printing right now in Taulman Alloy 910, which is a ridiculously strong nylon. Though I'm still getting used to printing with it (versus just PLA), so this print might end up being scrap.

I'm also considering getting a roll of glass filled Xytel and trying that next. I might need to get a separate nozzle for that though, it might be abrasive.


Orange Rhymer said:


> Some updates:
> Ghost Gunner 3 coming soon(tm)
> 
> AR-15
> ...


Eh, I really can't be motivated to pay for a ghost gunner.

Oh lol btw finishing P80 glock frames is super easy, you can do it with hand tools.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 18, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> Just wanted to post a 3d printing lol cow
> 
> He started his decline talking about Jordan peterson (on a 3d printing channel)
> 
> ...


Yeah - this guy is an idiot.
"You followed my 'blueprint' and used my 'search terms' and you didn't give me credit or clicks, so you stole my video AND my revenue".
lol wut?
"This is EVIL, you STOLE my money".
again, wut?

If you write a book and use english, you are following my 'blueprint' and stealing my money.
Makes perfect sense. What a retard. He is an intellectual property authoritarian, probably a part-time teacher.

Also he is REALLY pissed off about trolls -KEEP TROLLING

(edit: just saw the Tshirt- School of Architecture and Urban Planning. OMG That's makes sense. He needs to give Neil Breen half his revenue for every stupid video he makes)


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 18, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Yeah - this guy is an idiot.
> "You followed my 'blueprint' and used my 'search terms' and you didn't give me credit or clicks, so you stole my video AND my revenue".
> lol wut?
> "This is EVIL, you STOLE my money".
> ...



What are you printing 910 on? I have been looking for something to replace PETG on my Ender for high strength applications


----------



## Marvin (Jun 18, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> What are you printing 910 on? I have been looking for something to replace PETG on my Ender for high strength applications


Me?

If so, I'm printing it on an Ender 3, but with a Micro Swiss all metal hotend. I'm printing it at 255 nozzle, 45 build plate (on glass with gluestick). I also have the cooling fan off.

All that was added on top of generic nylon settings that Cura had.

One thing that improved things a lot was reducing the layer height from 0.2mm to 0.1mm. I made a lot of (somehow) mushy test prints at 0.2mm, and I think that's because the individual layers weren't laminating together properly.

Now with those settings, my test prints things are mostly fine. I'm getting most of the small details I need. There's some occasional stringing and blobs, but overall pretty good. Normally I'd spend more time tuning, but after like 3-4 I just kinda became impatient and jumped into printing a full frame. That's about done now (about 2+ day print).

The frame is looking OK. After this I might return to experimenting with small models to see if I can clean up the blobs and stringing. Maybe lower speed or something? Idk.

Now I got the natural colored 910 filament (not sure if there are any other colors), but nylon can be dyed.

Heh, coincidentally, I had an order of 9mm delivered to my door today. So I'm happy about that.

Edit: the stringing and blobs are worse for complex models, for simpler purposes it's probably a lot easier to handle.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 18, 2020)

Marvin said:


> Me?
> 
> If so, I'm printing it on an Ender 3, but with a Micro Swiss all metal hotend. I'm printing it at 255 nozzle, 45 build plate (on glass with gluestick). I also have the cooling fan off.
> 
> ...



Do you print with an enclosure? I printed nylon weed wacker cord with a 90C PEI bed and had extreme warping.

Any pics of a print?


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 18, 2020)

Marvin said:


> Me?
> 
> If so, I'm printing it on an Ender 3, but with a Micro Swiss all metal hotend. I'm printing it at 255 nozzle, 45 build plate (on glass with gluestick). I also have the cooling fan off.
> 
> ...


Nice setup.
I haven't printed in a while - I was at the bleeding edge of everything in the early 2000s.

My question: do you do any post treatment - I used to flame and/or acetone mist depending on the polymer.
I bet that new alloy is a BITCH to post-treat.



Distant Stare said:


> Do you print with an enclosure? I printed nylon weed wacker cord with a 90C PEI bed and had extreme warping.
> 
> Any pics of a print?


@Distant Stare - I learned that polymers are 'Cheese- not Water'. You can melt and freeze water forever, can't do that with cheese-makes oily curdy crap. Most weed-wacker cord is made of shitty regrind and 'chicken-shit' (industry term, not even kidding). The chains that snap in the grinder will not combine well when recast. TL;DR shitty polymer = shitty product. My 2 cents.

Any recommendation for a new 3dprinter?


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 18, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Any recommendation for a new 3dprinter?



I have a custom machine I made myself that I would be willing to sell. It has a BL touch, original E3D all metal, 32 bit main board, coreXY, modular toolhead, dual Z axis, with sensorless homing. It would be expensive however. I would not let it go for less than 700 dollars. 

As for store bought machines, it depends on what you want to do. If you want to make miniatures or models, get a resin printer. 

Honestly I love my Ender. I have gotten to the point with it that it always print flawlessly. I never have warping, bed adhesion issues, or major artifacts. I upgraded it with a bondtech BMG, PEI bed, and silent drivers. 

Next on my list when I get some money is buying a laser and trying to make an SLS aluminium printer.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 18, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> I have a custom machine I made myself that I would be willing to sell. It has a BL touch, original E3D all metal, 32 bit main board, coreXY, modular toolhead, dual Z axis, with sensorless homing. It would be expensive however. I would not let it go for less than 700 dollars.
> 
> As for store bought machines, it depends on what you want to do. If you want to make miniatures or models, get a resin printer.
> 
> ...


I think we know each other enough to understand... I ain't making WH40k figurines.
Anyway. The price is too steep (but fair) for a NEET like me. Maybe when I get some income.

I dismissed 3dprinting a while ago due to what I call 'Intellectual Logjams'. Any time an application or technology came along that REALLY had potential, the maker community would cancel/delete/remove it. Thingiverse was the instigator of this mindset. Hell the entire 'Technocrat Culture' is as well... Gatekeepers are something inventors do not need.

I like DD b/c they are against Gatekeeping. I will upload his book asap.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 18, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> I think we know each other enough to understand... I ain't making WH40k figurines.
> Any time an application or technology came along that REALLY had potential, the maker community would cancel/delete/remove it. Thingiverse was the instigator of this mindset. Hell the entire 'Technocrat Culture' is as well... Gatekeepers are something inventors do not need.


>This

The entire "Maker" community is composed of low T soy boys who make comic shit to pass the time in their meaningless life. Despite being armed with the most powerful tools in human existence, they wield them like a frightened women.

I am sure that once I build my open source aluminium printer they will Cody Wilson me, and I will be un-personed. 



Orange Rhymer said:


> I like DD b/c they are against Gatekeeping. I will upload his book asap.


Never heard of it but sounds like a good read. I recommend reading CNTRL ALT REVOLT. It is about tech censorship and AI. The AIs in the book decide to destroy the human race because they watched a reality TV show about abortion.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Jun 18, 2020)

what's the current hurdle that holds DD from publishing files? I heard the last time it was about ITAR that prohibited them hosting on internet, ruled by some judge. Is that the latest status on legal status of it?

I find a lot of files are that basically shit and STL format doesn't help if you want to mod them yourself, in fact some STL files have lots of problems with meshes too. It's almost like some glownigger is putting that crap and spreads them.



Distant Stare said:


> I am sure that once I build my open source aluminium printer they will Cody Wilson me, and I will be un-personed.



just make sure that you get a copy of ID from your hookers and a written consent form, we don't want you to get Assanged either.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 18, 2020)

Кот Бегемот said:


> what's the current hurdle that holds DD from publishing files? I heard the last time it was about ITAR that prohibited them hosting on internet, ruled by some judge. Is that the latest status on legal status of it?
> 
> I find a lot of files are that basically shit and STL format doesn't help if you want to mod them yourself, in fact some STL files have lots of problems with meshes too. It's almost like some glownigger is putting that crap and spreads them.
> 
> ...


Follow my link to lbry.tv
I'm pretty sure the DD files are hosted there.



Distant Stare said:


> >This
> The entire "Maker" community is composed of low T soy boys who make comic shit to pass the time in their meaningless life. Despite being armed with the most powerful tools in human existence, they wield them like a frightened women.


aint that the truth. I am still wondering why Thingiverse allows the countless trampling of copyright/Trademarked figurines? Didn't the lego fiasco teach them?

BTW: Book is attached.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 18, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Follow my link to lbry.tv
> I'm pretty sure the DD files are hosted there.
> 
> 
> ...



If I am ever in the same position as Cody Wilson, and I am deprived of my freedom for the rest of my days. I would hope that my friends would liberate me with a cyanide pill. Then my spirit could be free, and one day the people might know that I was right.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 19, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> >This
> 
> The entire "Maker" community is composed of low T soy boys who make comic shit to pass the time in their meaningless life. Despite being armed with the most powerful tools in human existence, they wield them like a frightened women....





Spoiler: Political Warning: Danger of shitting up thread



I have been thinking of this statement and how it relates to the world.

These lefty soys with 3d printers, working together have the manufacturing/industrial ability to bring societal and economic change.
They could undermine the pharma markets with free/low cost prosthetics
They could destroy the monetization of IP by reverse engineering patents.
They could implement TRUE societal change by the distribution of 3d printed firearms, or knives/punch daggers.

Instead, they bow to Lego and keep printing 3d fanboi art. pathetic.

There was a short story about 3d printing and societal change, written by William Gibson (cyberpunk, Johnny Mnemonic, etc). He hinted at the POWER of 3d printing. How markets would collapse and society would need to reinvent itself. Yeah, nope.
I will add the short story when I find it.

I think the story is this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Peripheral
but Gibson is a fucking retarded commie that understands nothing about science/technology beyond Wired magazine, so fuck him.

Are the commies this stupid or this scared? Or is what we are seeing all bullshit?
My answer: What is happening is either neither 'socialism' nor 'communism'. It's some kind of Technocratic Authoritarian Oligarchy, with pseudo-left tendencies. But you already knew this...
It's like the CHAZ farm. Minimal effort with zero results. They actually want fast food and delivered pizza.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 19, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> There was a short story about 3d printing and societal change, written by William Gibson (cyberpunk, Johnny Mnemonic, etc). He hinted at the POWER of 3d printing. How markets would collapse and society would need to reinvent itself. Yeah, nope.
> I will add the short story when I find it.



This might be what you are talking about, it is called Print Crime. 


Spoiler: Print Crime









You are right that the Maker Community are pathetic. I have been thinking about it for a long time and have written a manifesto of sorts about what I think will happen.

In short, technology has become increasingly powerful in the hands of your average person. With just a 3D printer and some soldering skills, you can make nearly anything. Want a machine gun drone powered by AI that tracks down and shoots people? No problem. Do you want to make a landmine? Easy. 

This is just one example. Now consider the biotechnology and biohacking revolution. Soon you will be able to make a bioweapon at home. Just print out some DNA, paste it into E. coli, and you can make small pox in the kitchen. 


Combine all of this with consumer grade general AI, and you can do literally anything. Just tell your AI what you want to do, no advanced degree in programming needed. A good example of something like this already happening is Wolfram Alpha. You can ask it advanced mathematics questions in plain English and it will answer you. 

So what will happen when the government and general publics learns about this new power? The same thing they always do. They will try to regulate it so it does not pose a danger to the system. They will regulate AI. They will take away your printers. They will make it so that you need a licence to learn certain information. Imagine needed to get a background check to learn python, or gene editing. That is what will happen.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 19, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> Do you print with an enclosure? I printed nylon weed wacker cord with a 90C PEI bed and had extreme warping.


No enclosure. I have a drybox for my filament, but no enclosure. Not seeing much warping, but it sticks to my glass bed pretty tightly. I pretty much gotta take the flat thing and bang the glass plate against it against my counter until it pops up.


Distant Stare said:


> Any pics of a print?



Ok, so I've been printing calibration cats.

The one on the far right is PLA. Then the natural colored ones from right to left show my gradual improvement in printing Alloy 910. Also, one thing to keep in mind is that they had support structures under their tails, between their legs, and around their neck. These pictures show them after I pulled it off. Also it should be noted that calibration cat has toes, including rear toes. The rear toes for the PLA model are very clean, you can see right through them. That's rarely the case with the 910 models.

One thing is that my very first 910 print (A) was very... squishy. Which is really not what I was expecting. This is supposed to be super durable, rigid stuff.

The first thing I tried was switching from 40% infill to 100% infill. That's the difference between A and B.

Honestly, at some point, I'll want to return to 40% infill*, because I think that theoretically I should be able to have a rigid shell with 40% infill if I'm printing some random solid part, but I'll get to that later.

* for non-firearm purposes, of course; I'll dump all my filament into a firearm frame, but just for non-gun hobbyist stuff, 40% should be fine

B was less squishy, but still a bit squishy. I shouldn't feel any give when I squeeze it. Plus it also felt like it had a weird... skin to it? Like there was a tough inner core, but the flat vertical face layer was peeling off? Idk, I felt like I was completely fucking up by this point.

Between B and C, I think I played with the temperature settings and increased the temperature. That caused better layer adhesion all over. But the ears are still kind of flexible and floppy.

The final jump between C and D was reducing the layer height from 0.2mm to 0.1mm. That looks really good, feels really good. The ears aren't floppy. And it doesn't show up well in that picture, but the facial details you can see on the PLA version are actually showing up. Not perfect, but they're starting to show up.

The downsides for D are still that there's random blobs. The random blobs chip off easily enough, but that stringing is more durable.

I chanced my D settings on a 2 day (lol) glock frame print. I'm not... super happy with it. I'll try to clean it up with a craft knife, but idk, I think I'm going to return to calibrator cats for awhile before trying for a full duty frame. (I'd try zytel, and maybe at some point I'll pick up a roll, but it's a nylon too, so I might as well learn some lessons on this 910 while I've got it)


Orange Rhymer said:


> Nice setup.
> I haven't printed in a while - I was at the bleeding edge of everything in the early 2000s.
> 
> My question: do you do any post treatment - I used to flame and/or acetone mist depending on the polymer.
> I bet that new alloy is a BITCH to post-treat.


Like to smooth down the layers? I looked into that as a future possibility in case I make a frame I really want to use in practice. For now I don't really care too much.

I can see that being a pain with 910.


Distant Stare said:


> Combine all of this with consumer grade general AI, and you can do literally anything. Just tell your AI what you want to do, no advanced degree in programming needed. A good example of something like this already happening is Wolfram Alpha. You can ask it advanced mathematics questions in plain English and it will answer you.
> 
> So what will happen when the government and general publics learns about this new power? The same thing they always do. They will try to regulate it so it does not pose a danger to the system. They will regulate AI. They will take away your printers. They will make it so that you need a licence to learn certain information. Imagine needed to get a background check to learn python, or gene editing. That is what will happen.





Spoiler: rambling about AI and such



AI worries kind of annoy me because they're more based in sci-fi than realistic understandings of the technology involved. Like how AI gets "exponentially better" and things like that. The thing to keep in mind is that AI is extremely expensive in energy. There is no such thing as a free lunch. That's as true in economics as is in thermodynamics. And knowledge gathering is still a thermodynamic problem.

If a person spends a long amount of time learning a special area of knowledge, they reduce the entropy in their head (organizing their brain so that their respond to correctly to the right queries) by a lot, at the expense of pooping out a lot of entropy in the world around them. They consume a lot of glucose, that came from farms and plants and a lot of people disturbing the world around them, just so they could reduce the entropy in their head by a lot.

Computers operate along fundamentally the same rules. They just don't get bored in the ways that humans do. But they can't learn, on average, at faster rates than humans. If you spend some time to learn how neural networks work, they pretty much just spin their wheels trying literally every combination of neuron activation values until they achieved the desired result. This takes a lot of energy. You're not gaining anything a bunch of humans couldn't do and they don't operate at faster curves than humans do.

Wolfram Alpha works because they route everyone's queries through one big, energy guzzling centralized server. (Or probably a few servers scattered around due to proximity.)

About people regulating knowledge and 3d printers and such: eh... I think that while there's an instinctual fear in the the powers-that-be of threats to their power, I think that only the most brain dead of them actually think that these tech innovations are serious threats to their power. I think that political power is fundamentally rooted in masses and masses of people. They smart ones know that if they start fucking with people's access to knowledge, they won't actually address the problem and they'll just be fucking with the source of their power itself. That's not profitable to them.

Basically two points: 1) you can't possibly regulate knowledge; 2) controlling access to knowledge has never been the source of anyone's power, it's always been being on good terms with the people

I would argue that most people in power in America know and understand both 1 and 2. Perhaps there's a thin veneer of stupids who are the visible surface of American power who screech about 3d printed guns, but there's a big underwater iceberg of people who are smart enough to not give a shit.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 19, 2020)

Marvin said:


> No enclosure. I have a drybox for my filament, but no enclosure. Not seeing much warping, but it sticks to my glass bed pretty tightly. I pretty much gotta take the flat thing and bang the glass plate against it against my counter until it pops up.
> 
> View attachment 1390607
> Ok, so I've been printing calibration cats.
> ...



Nylon is a flexible, and so you might be having extrusion issues as well. I want to try out polycarbonate if I can find a good brand at a decent price


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jun 20, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> This might be what you are talking about, it is called Print Crime.
> ...
> 
> You are right that the Maker Community are pathetic. I have been thinking about it for a long time and have written a manifesto of sorts about what I think will happen.
> ...


Two stories come to mind, Isaac Asimov "The Dead Past" and another one where the protaganist lives in a future where AI controls everything to the point humans cannot even do basic math. He starts to derive math prinicples and kills himself b/c he understands the Pandora's Box he opened. Of course there are more stories...

True democracy requires, no, DEMANDS personal effort and responsibility. No handholding. No rehabilitation. No moral compass imposed by the State. The power and responsibility are yours. This terrifies any tyranny, be it Left or Right.
Thus, we have the Gatekeepers.
Imagine a world where anyone could say 'nigger' on Twitter? Much less printing viri or distributing technical data on weapons.
Insanity. (sarc)

(btw - Print Crime wasn't it, but tyvm. I really believe it was an early draft of Gibson's The Peripheral, probably put in Playboy like Stephen King used to do)

PLACEHOLDER:
Naomi was invited last week, and has yet to answer the call.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 21, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Two stories come to mind, Isaac Asimov "The Dead Past" and another one where the protaganist lives in a future where AI controls everything to the point humans cannot even do basic math. He starts to derive math prinicples and kills himself b/c he understands the Pandora's Box he opened


Was that the story where they used mathmaticians to put into rockets to guide them as kamikaze?

Or the one with the invention if printing out computer screens page by page so that you could read it without electricity? And the igno-splint?

I thought many of Asimovsstories were wildly fantastical, and perhaps none more so where a diplomat worried about a foreign influence, curbs the rights of the foreigners to just sell some board games and such.

He goes home, plays one of the board games with his kids, that have gotten hooked on them for a while.

He is surprised at how easy he beats them and amasses all wealth in the game. His kids are cheering. The object of the game is to lose all your wealth.

I look at modern culture, the values and ideals it instills and have to admit that Asimov knew what he was writing about 50 years ago. The soyboy gatekeepers are a good example of that.


----------



## Lord Xenu (Oct 27, 2020)

I saw an interesting video yesterday about annealing plastic 3D prints in powdered salt. I'm not super into this stuff, so I'm not particularly knowledgeable but I do follow from a distance. Has there been any discussion of this on the relevant Keybase channels or anything? Think it might be useful for some components?


----------



## hundredpercent (Dec 26, 2020)

What's the progress on 3d printing guns outside of the USA?

I know lower receivers are basically a solved problem, and you can make Luty-tier firearms with skills and equipment.

How long until random criminals can 3d print and assemble OK semi-automatic pistols/rifles, without buying gun parts or having access to a workshop?


----------



## Lord Xenu (Dec 26, 2020)

hundredpercent said:


> What's the progress on 3d printing guns outside of the USA?
> 
> I know lower receivers are basically a solved problem, and you can make Luty-tier firearms with skills and equipment.
> 
> How long until random criminals can 3d print and assemble OK semi-automatic pistols/rifles, without buying gun parts or having access to a workshop?


Ivan has posted detailed instructions for a 3d printed 9mm (FGC-9) with homemade rifled barrel and how to make ammuniton from nailgun blanks that are widely available in countries with ammunition control measures. The only parts you need to buy is a fire control group (triggers etc) that can be acquired legally from airsoft rifles.

Here is his site: https://ivanthetroll.keybase.pub/index.html


----------



## Marvin (Dec 26, 2020)

lemmiwinks said:


> Ivan has posted detailed instructions for a 3d printed 9mm (FGC-9) with homemade rifled barrel and how to make ammuniton from nailgun blanks that are widely available in countries with ammunition control measures. The only parts you need to buy is a fire control group (triggers etc) that can be acquired legally from airsoft rifles.
> 
> Here is his site: https://ivanthetroll.keybase.pub/index.html


Hell, Ivan is working on 3d printed fire control groups.


----------



## hundredpercent (Dec 27, 2020)

lemmiwinks said:


> Ivan has posted detailed instructions for a 3d printed 9mm (FGC-9) with homemade rifled barrel and how to make ammuniton from nailgun blanks that are widely available in countries with ammunition control measures. The only parts you need to buy is a fire control group (triggers etc) that can be acquired legally from airsoft rifles.
> 
> Here is his site: https://ivanthetroll.keybase.pub/index.html


So, I'm not trying to fedpost here, but don't the rifled barrels still need equipment to make? And what about the bolt/chamber?


----------



## Vecr (Dec 27, 2020)

hundredpercent said:


> So, I'm not trying to fedpost here, but don't the rifled barrels still need equipment to make? And what about the bolt/chamber?



The barrels are electro-machined out of some sort of pipe. I don't know about the fire control group things that are being worked on now.


----------



## Lord Xenu (Dec 27, 2020)

hundredpercent said:


> So, I'm not trying to fedpost here, but don't the rifled barrels still need equipment to make? And what about the bolt/chamber?


I'm sure the fed's know all about it already. He does everything possible to make the info available far and wide. The barrel is made from a specific steel that is hardened, I forget what they are normally sold and used for, but they are available on AliExpress. To make the rifling they use a 3D printed spiral-shaped jig to insert in the barrel and an electrochemical process to etch the lands. It is done by leaving it in salty water with an electrical charge running through it.

I haven't looked at this stuff in a while, so I don't remember how the bolt and chamber works. Pretty sure the bolt is metal, or at least has some in it because you need the weight, but it is all easily made with hand tools.

This stuff is all over youtube, it's not illegal information (yet). I've even seen simpler builds for 20 gauge shotgun shells without rifling and just use a proper sized pipe for a barrel liner.


----------



## hundredpercent (Dec 28, 2020)

lemmiwinks said:


> I'm sure the fed's know all about it already. He does everything possible to make the info available far and wide. The barrel is made from a specific steel that is hardened, I forget what they are normally sold and used for, but they are available on AliExpress. To make the rifling they use a 3D printed spiral-shaped jig to insert in the barrel and an electrochemical process to etch the lands. It is done by leaving it in salty water with an electrical charge running through it.
> 
> I haven't looked at this stuff in a while, so I don't remember how the bolt and chamber works. Pretty sure the bolt is metal, or at least has some in it because you need the weight, but it is all easily made with hand tools.
> 
> This stuff is all over youtube, it's not illegal information (yet). I've even seen simpler builds for 20 gauge shotgun shells without rifling and just use a proper sized pipe for a barrel liner.


Oh, I'm in Europe, so that's why I'm concerened.

What happened to the Washbear? How come nobody expanded the concept into something more useful?


----------



## Lord Xenu (Dec 28, 2020)

hundredpercent said:


> Oh, I'm in Europe, so that's why I'm concerened.
> 
> What happened to the Washbear? How come nobody expanded the concept into something more useful?


I'm in Canada, and they're starting to get pissed off about it here. Unlike the U.S., it is illegal to make your own firearms without a specific license for manufacture. 3D printed lowers are starting to show up on the streets. I don't think it will be long before some asshole politician tries to whip up some panic and levy it into votes. The information is still legal though.

If you want to be a little more secure, there are a few Keybase groups centered around this topic. I don't interact much, but I like to follow the conversation there.

I am pretty sure that the washbear design is still being used and evolving. That's how these designs go, it's like decentralized engineering. They keep what works, and discard what doesn't.

I don't want to give the impression that I am an expert, I don't even own a printer. It's interesting, so I have been following along for a few years.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm Back Baby (kinda).
Got a little income again, and I want to buy a 3d printer.

Only for WH figurines, mind you DEFINITELY NOT for things that make loud noises...

Recommendations for 2022? I think we are in a 'Golden Time' for buying a 3d printer. Prices have dropped, even with trade problems and inflation.
I'm finding 3-in-1 machines (3d printer, CNC, and Laser Engraver/Cutter) for the prices that 3d printers used to be.

Any/All suggestions Are Welcome. I really don't want to give Creality any money, due to getting caught here with poor attempts to derail and shill...
(but if they are the best...)


----------



## Puff (Jan 9, 2022)

Orange Rhymer said:


> I'm Back Baby (kinda).
> Got a little income again, and I want to buy a 3d printer.
> 
> Only for WH figurines, mind you DEFINITELY NOT for things that make loud noises...
> ...


They're certainly not the best, but they're sufficient and cheap.


----------



## Lord Xenu (Jan 9, 2022)

Orange Rhymer said:


> I'm Back Baby (kinda).
> Got a little income again, and I want to buy a 3d printer.
> 
> Only for WH figurines, mind you DEFINITELY NOT for things that make loud noises...
> ...


What the Firearm printing community (used to?) recommend is a Prusa i3 clone and later upgrading it yourself with a heated bed & power supply. IDK if they still recommend that, when they left Keybase I stopped paying much attention.

Now you can get a generic i3 with a heated bed thrown in for a lot less, so maybe it's better to get a heated bed included. I don't own one, I use the one at the library when I need it, so I can't recommend this from personal experience. My library has one of those fully enclosed MakerBots that schools and stuff use. They seem overpriced, so I won't bother reviewing it.

Edit: Today I had a look at their site, so I thought I should add that currently CTRL+Pew site recommends a Creality Ender 3 (an i3 clone). That could be because of the affiliate links or something. Perhaps they have some other reason. I haven't followed any of them since the Keybase group.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jan 12, 2022)

The Prusa originals are kinda boss.

Orig Prusa i3 MK3S+
Pros:
Direct drive filament (no shitty Bowden tubes)
temps good for polycarbonate and nylon.
interchangeable nozzles,(0 .25 - 1.0 mm).
Hardened steel nozzles for carbon/glass filled
Automatic bed leveling
filament run-out protection.
magnetized PEI coated steel bed
$300 accessory allows 5 other filaments 'on-the-fly'

Cons:
_Shitty_ 8bit controller
loud af
B&W screen
$750 kit / $1000 assembled


WTF. $750?! Still, it can do _FIVE_ diff colors/polymers (after an additional $300)






opinions?


----------



## Lord Xenu (Jan 13, 2022)

Orange Rhymer said:


> The Prusa originals are kinda boss.


In the spirit of being cost-effective, I had a bad habit of buying tools that are more robust than I need, with the idea that it leaves me room to grow into later. What often happened is that I didn't use a lot of the features. Or by the time I do learn enough to use them they are not really the best implementation since the technology has progressed, and I have to hack around it. Now I try to find something more reasonable in price and if I find it limiting as I progress I will upgrade.


Orange Rhymer said:


> opinions?


It's very nice, but I don't think I could justify the price for my infrequent and very basic use case. From what I have read, if you're willing to get your hands dirty, most of the weaknesses in i3 machines can be ironed out. You can switch/upgrade a lot of the main components for i3 style designs. Even the screen and MCU. Don't take my opinion for gospel, my experience is limited to printing very basic shit on my library's MakerBot.

Have you had a chance to use a printer at school or a friend's? Your local library might have one. You should design and print something before you invest. Unless you do design for work or school and know what you are getting into already.


Orange Rhymer said:


> Only for WH figurines, mind you DEFINITELY NOT for things that make loud noises...


I see people mentioning UV Resin LCD printing for figurines and such. The 3D  firearms' community didn't use them because of limited print size and the material properties. They are way more reasonable in price now. They print high quality details and might be a better fit for your use. Have you looked into them at all?


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jan 13, 2022)

Bat Dad said:


> In the spirit of being cost-effective, I had a bad habit of buying tools that are more robust than I need, with the idea that it leaves me room to grow into later. What often happened is that I didn't use a lot of the features. Or by the time I do learn enough to use them they are not really the best implementation since the technology has progressed, and I have to hack around it. Now I try to find something more reasonable in price and if I find it limiting as I progress I will upgrade.
> 
> It's very nice, but I don't think I could justify the price for my infrequent and very basic use case. From what I have read, if you're willing to get your hands dirty, most of the weaknesses in i3 machines can be ironed out. You can switch/upgrade a lot of the main components for i3 style designs. Even the screen and MCU. Don't take my opinion for gospel, my experience is limited to printing very basic shit on my library's MakerBot.
> 
> ...


(figurines was a joke)
I had a rant on here with Distant Stare about how present-day citizens have the tools previously allotted to the gods, yet our emasculated/infantilized man-babies make toys for themselves.
in their 20s... 30s... 40s...

Want to change the world? Start printing punch-daggers and distributing.
in minecraft


----------



## Lord Xenu (Jan 13, 2022)

Orange Rhymer said:


> (figurines was a joke)
> I had a rant on here with Distant Stare about how present-day citizens have the tools previously allotted to the gods, yet our emasculated/infantilized man-babies make toys for themselves.
> in their 20s... 30s... 40s...
> 
> ...


Ha ha, sorry! This thread is pretty slow, I hardly remember things I posted myself that long ago. I will throw in a vid I watched a few days ago for the thread tax.








Your browser is not able to display this video.



This is a pretty cool toy, but this trigger doesn't seem very reliable. I've seen this guys prints go through lots of cartridges without any failures, so I don't think the gun is the issue.








Your browser is not able to display this video.



I wonder how long YT is going to allow 3D Firearms channels. This is the company that removes "cinnamon challenge" tier content. Anyway, he posts some cool shit, albeit slightly spergy (the gay memes etc).


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jan 14, 2022)

Bat Dad said:


> Ha ha, sorry! This thread is pretty slow, I hardly remember things I posted myself that long ago. I will throw in a vid I watched a few days ago for the thread tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for linking. Cool vids. His channel will be shit-canned right after Leafy's next sock...
Printing lowers, while assembling uppers & barrels seems fine.
But mail/web ordering kits sans lowers will still have you traceable. Breaks anonymity.
But, I'm still hella nervous trusting a 100% printed build.

Ghost Gunner requires kits too - and it costs $3k+

So many answers in this age, but no answers in this age.
I guess I'll do it the old way - see you at Home Depot in the plumbing and hardware depts....


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jan 14, 2022)

Orange Rhymer said:


> The Prusa originals are kinda boss.
> 
> Orig Prusa i3 MK3S+
> Pros:
> ...



If you're not a lazy fuck, get a Voron kit. It's slightly cheaper, has more build volume, construction is more rigid which allows for faster head movement and more precision. Might buy one myself in the near future.


----------



## Lord Xenu (Mar 13, 2022)

Here is a recent interview with Ivan The Troll from Odysee. It was uploaded March 7th 2022 and is just over 2 hours long.
Part 1




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Part 2




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Part 3




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jul 29, 2022)

So, I am thinking about a Voron 2.4 kit.
Any suggestions? Formbot has some good reviews, but w/o printed components and an R Pi is kinda concerning.

Their price isn't great, either.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 29, 2022)

Would a Prusa Mini be good for this purpose? Deciding between that and an Ender.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jul 30, 2022)

Liber Pater said:


> Would a Prusa Mini be good for this purpose? Deciding between that and an Ender.


Our expert (Distant Stare) left KF, probably forever.
IIRC: All Prusas are ok for lowers. I wanted a Voron for other shit.

Plus, I will take it off my taxes.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jul 30, 2022)

Excuse the 2x post.

I decided on buying an Creality Ender 5plus.
Shit machine - but with a huge userbase there are litterally hundreds of aftermarket mods and upgrades.

I could buy a gorgeous Voron kit for > $2k, wait 6 months, and MAYBE assemble without issues. 90% of builds have at least one major issue.
or
blow $600 on an Ender, if I like it, upgrade as I go... Get it in 2 days.


----------

